# How can I become a teacher after my business degree?



## Kitty86 (22 Aug 2007)

Hello,

I have received a merit 1 for my business cert. and a merit 1 for my ordinary degree in business and management.. however this year is for the higher degree which i plan to specialise in Human Resource Management and business.
After i complete the Higher Degree i would like to become a teacher, Preferably at primary level! However, i didnt do Higher level Irish for my leaving cert.

I understand there are colleges in the UK which i can go to for 1year or whatever? can you tell me the names or these colleges and what i would need to get in... anything i should know because i would love to teach children?


----------



## KalEl (22 Aug 2007)

Kitty86 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have received a merit 1 for my business cert. and a merit 1 for my ordinary degree in business and management.. however this year is for the higher degree which i plan to specialise in Human Resource Management and business.
> After i complete the Higher Degree i would like to become a teacher, Preferably at primary level! However, i didnt do Higher level Irish for my leaving cert.
> ...


 
I think you have to do a HDip in UCD or somewhere...why not contact the TUI for advice?


----------



## Chembelle (22 Aug 2007)

You can go to the Uk to do a primary teaching course - it only takes approx 9 mths in certain colleges (liverpool is one) and is subsidised but if you want to teach in Ireland you will have to take an irish exam. There are plenty of resources available online to obtain more info.


----------



## ATgirl (22 Aug 2007)

there are plenty of courses in the UK where you can do 12-18 month courses, then you have to do your Irish exam when you come back if you want to teach in Ireland - think you have 5 years to do it.


----------



## Kitty86 (22 Aug 2007)

Thanks everyone. do you know the names of any of these colleges in the UK? and would i have to do an oral irish exam aswell? If i didnt do the irish would i not get a job at all in ireland? could i work in northen ireland and the UK anyway.. would it make me a fully qualified teacher there?


----------



## johnnyq (22 Aug 2007)

I'm afraid that you cannot avoid the irish requirement if you want to be a primary teacher in the republic.
Just so you know there is the H.Dip primary in UCD and there is Hibernia College which is online.


----------



## swordshead (22 Aug 2007)

I have a few mates who are teachers...not all did higher irish(who did?) One did her degree(ag science) then did her Hdip in Pats in Drumcondra! Now a primary school teacher.Irish was part of the course and she went to the Gaeltacht in Connemara for a few weeks to brush up..but they did teach her what was required! Another went to birmingham and is now working there ..so google hdip birmingham! Theres alot of ways to get into teaching and u dont necessarily have to have done great in gaeilge in school..u can make up for it now!


----------



## mimmi (23 Aug 2007)

This booklet may be helpful:-

[broken link removed]


Clearing house for all PGCE applications in UK - they can send you a hand book of all the courses e.g. Primary
www.gttr.ac.uk


Check out the message board on this website, loads of chit chat and advice from people who are doing?have done PGCE in UK and are back looking for work.
www.educationposts.com


Alternative to Leaving Cert Irish is Dioploma sa Gaeilge - NUI Maynooth, can be studies part-time, the odd weekend tutorials.

Interview for H.Dip Primary - it's really about showing your motivation and interest in young people, so you need evidence. Lots of extra curricula activity - sports coaching, out of school clubs etc, some work shadowing in a school. Dont just assume it's all about checking the entry requirement boxes, you need to show that teaching is a well thought out career option for you.


----------



## miselemeas (23 Aug 2007)

Conditions of eligibility to become a primary teacher in Ireland may be found at http://www.eirjobs.com/jobs/primary_school_teacher.php


----------



## Swallows (24 Aug 2007)

Yes, I know of daughter of a friend who went to South Bank Uni in London ( last year ) for 9 months to do the teacher training course which involved some practical teaching in school.


----------



## oldtimer (24 Aug 2007)

Isn't the country full of primary school teachers - very hard to get a job. In some areas 100 applicants per job.


----------



## micmclo (25 Aug 2007)

oldtimer said:


> Isn't the country full of primary school teachers - very hard to get a job. In some areas 100 applicants per job.



My sister who is recently qualifed tells me it it extremly hard to get a job. But it seems that there are not many men going primary teaching and schools are crying out for male applicants.

So if you're a man applying for a post and you are willing to help out the GAA/soccer training then it's not so hard to get a post. That's what I've been told anyway


----------



## mprsv1000 (28 Aug 2007)

I done a PGCE in primary school teachingat at the University of Central England. It was a part time course attending college once a week and one weekend a month, there are also three school placemenmts of 2,4 and 8 weeks. By the time it came to the 8 wek placement I quit I simple couldn't stomach spending another day in a classroom. The workload was insane and while for the most part fantastic a handful were horrible little *****.
I don't know what its like in Itrland but it is practically impossible to remove a child from the class for disruptive behaviour due to the whole "inclusion policy" and right to an education.
Have you tried to do some placements in any primary school to get a feel for the job?

Most colleges in the U.K will insist that you have done at least a week or two "work experience2 in a primary school before considereing you for a place.
Best of luck


----------



## redchariot (4 Sep 2007)

What is the story with the Irish requirement for Secondary School teaching? Do you also need to take an exam. I got a C in Pass Irish in the Leaving Cert; is that sufficient?


----------



## Darrin (24 Feb 2008)

I am receiving a 4 year degree in business, but now i wanna become a teacher. Is this possible and if so, what do i have to do to become a teacher?


----------



## Killter (1 Mar 2008)

Dont know if the OP was thinking of primary...but it's very hard to get jobs in primary. One thing that will help is to do a day a week in a voluntary role. might sound crazy but it worked absolute wonders for a friend.


----------

